# 53682552 CRAFTSMAN Snowthrower



## john1761 (Jan 31, 2016)

Has anyone any info on this 70"s era Craftsman snowblower?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

There is some info on parts on Searsparts, no manual. I also think you're off a decade or 2 on your estimation of age, I believe it's more like 50's or 60's personally.


----------



## john1761 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks, you are probably correct on it being a 1960's era. It was my neighbor's when I was a kid. My sister got for him and I took it once they lost the bolt holding the reel on. Fixed it up and it still works but the engine is showing its age. I am re powering it with a 6.5hp Predator engine. I've seen some videos where they talk about changing/drilling out the jets. does anyone know where to look for the how to info on this ? thanks.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I just know what I read on here. HF sells a set of micro drills. You drill out with the next larger size or two.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I bought a set of drills off ebay.

Here is a company that sells carb and other performance parts for Predators: https://www.ombwarehouse.com/Perfor...-212cc-Racing-Parts/Predator-Carbs-and-Parts/

Tons of info and youtube videos on jet drilling, just need to spend some time searching: https://www.google.com/search?q=obd+carb+jets&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=how+to+drill+predator+carb+jets&*


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

this might work better than drilling out the jet...

HF Predator Engine Adjustable High Speed Needle Assembly | eBay


----------



## john1761 (Jan 31, 2016)

Just got the time to mount the Predator to the chassis. The old clutch broke while trying to remove it. I am going to use a go kart clutch. Does anyone have an opinion on using a clutch with holes in the face for cooling or should I buy a solid face one like the original? Just worried about the clutch freezing up.Also to consider is that the open faced ones have set screws plus a keyway while the solid faced ones use a keyway and a retaining bolt on the end of the shaft. I am worried about the clutch floating out of alignment with the sprocket and throwing the chain. Any help would be appreciated. After this I am going to try a heater box conversion from one of the members.


----------

